# Uhrzeit in PLC und HMI einstellen.



## Tmbiz (14 August 2017)

Hallo, ich habe hier eine PLC 1512 und ein HMI 9 Zoll TIA 14. Ich habe auf der VISU eine Anzeige Datum und Uhrzeit. Die Zeit die da angezeigt wird, ist die System Zeit. Wo kann ich die System Zeit und Datum einstellen?


----------



## nullkommanix (14 August 2017)

PLC Eigenschaften 
Allgemein
Uhrzeit/ Zeitzone


----------



## PN/DP (14 August 2017)

Im Control Panel des HMI die Zeitzone einstellen und die Uhr stellen.
Am besten die Uhren des HMI und der PLC mit einem NTP-Server oder das HMI mit der PLC 1512 synchronisieren. Wenn die 1512 ein Uhrzeit-Master ohne übergeordneten Uhrzeit-Master ist, dann ein E/A-Feld zum Stellen der PLC-Uhr im HMI vorsehen. Am besten mit der Lokalzeit anstatt der Systemzeit arbeiten.

Uhrzeitsynchronisation zwischen einem HMI Bediengerät und einer SIMATIC SPS

Harald


----------



## Tmbiz (17 August 2017)

Ich habe einfach die Zeit am HMI eingestellt. Für die Anwendung des MHI' s reicht das. Danke


----------

